# SD9 vs GP9 Other than trucks what is the difference?



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have several Athearn BB SD-9 locomotives. I also have a pair of GP power trucks. Other than the trucks what difference is there between the GP and SD models? I am thinking of converting one just to get more variety in my fleet. All of these are the high nose.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Significant body differences and the SD9 is significantly longer than the GP9. You can't just swap out the trucks for 4 wheel trucks.


----------

